# VMWare 2mal XP



## Leola13 (29. Januar 2007)

Hai,

ich will auf meinem XP Rechner VMWare aufspielen um XP ein zweites mal zu installieren und dort dann Programme zu testen und evtl. auch eine neues sauberes XP zu erstellen.
Nun habe ich mir den VMWare Player heruntergeladen.

1) Ist die VMWare Payer Software die Richtige für dies Vorhaben oder benötige ich die kostenlose Servervariante ?
2) Ich habe gelesen, daß man für den VMWare Player "vorgefertigte" Maschinen benötigt, aber nur Linux Varianten gefunden. Siehe Frage 1
3) Oder bin ich völlig auf dem Holzweg ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Flo<H> (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo!
Soweit ich weiß braucht man für die Erstellung eines Systems für die VMWare die VMWare Workstation, welche nicht kostenlos ist. Der Player kann keine Systeme erstellen, sondern nur vorhandene benützen.
mfg flo


----------



## octo124 (29. Januar 2007)

Wenn du uns nicht hättest *g*
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vmware
Bei Lust und Laune auch 3 XP usw. möglich.


----------



## Leola13 (29. Januar 2007)

Hai,

erst mal Danke. Die weiteren fragen werden sicherlich folgen. 

Die Server Software ist auch kostenlos. Klick

Ciao Stefan


----------



## michaelwengert (29. Januar 2007)

Wenn du nur den Player benutzt, kannst du auch den VMXBuilder zum erstellen der VMs benutzen.
Gibt es auch kostenlos.

Anleitung:
http://petruska.stardock.net/software/Vmware.html#VMX Builder

direkter Downloadlink
http://petruska.stardock.net/software/Files/VMXBuilderSetup.exe


----------

